# help coding ADD without hyperactivity



## kaldridge (Oct 18, 2016)

Good morning, what code are you guys using for ADD (in an adult)? When you look it up in the alpha index (ADD without hyperactivity) of the book it points you to F98.8 and even states to use this for adults, children and adolescents but this code has a P beside it indicating it is a pediatric code. I am confused. Thanks, Kimberly


----------



## ancoleman22 (Oct 20, 2016)

I would use the code you already have. There is a note in my book that states " Disorders classified to categories F90-F98 are frequently diagnosed in childhood and adolescence. However, a diagnosis may be made at any time during an individual's lifetime and may still be reported here when the diagnosis criteria are applicable."


----------



## Daisy29 (Oct 23, 2016)

We use F90.0 (Attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder, predominantly inattentive type) for ADD in adults.


----------



## alicia.detar@yahoo.com (Nov 18, 2016)

I have a question on the CPT code that can be used for billing ADD F90.0. Can a primary care physician bill an Office Visit with this DX code: F90.0 ADD without hyperactivity?

Alicia D. 
Tucson, AZ


----------



## jkunsag (Nov 18, 2016)

kaldridge said:


> Good morning, what code are you guys using for ADD (in an adult)? When you look it up in the alpha index (ADD without hyperactivity) of the book it points you to F98.8 and even states to use this for adults, children and adolescents but this code has a P beside it indicating it is a pediatric code. I am confused. Thanks, Kimberly



The age-related edit has been removed from F98.8 effective for dates of service on and after 10/1/2016. The 2017 ICD-10-CM Professional for Hospitals no longer has the P beside this code. Maybe the same applies for physicians billing with F98.8.


----------



## Dfreddie (Nov 30, 2016)

I have always used F90.0, which if you look on ICD-10 data, ADD is an approximate synonym of this code. However, when you look it up in the index, it leads you to F98.8, which ADD is not mentioned in that code when you look it up on ICD-10 data. So which one is correct?

ETA: When I look in my last year's AAPC ICD-10 CM book, disorder, attention deficit w/o hyperactivity leads to F90.0. When I do that same look up in our new optum 360 books, it leads to F98.8, but what concerns me on that is the dx listed under it are not anywhere near ADD type things, and it's not an approximate synonym in the ICD-10 data, which we use a lot for reference


----------

